
Ask HN: Should I Leave CA or Keep Looking for a Job? - tonym9428
Me: I&#x27;m a 33 year old professional who was laid off last week from their job as a data scientist. I&#x27;ve found a new job at a Fortune 300 company in Minneapolis. However, I&#x27;m having second thoughts about accepting it.<p>Background:<p>I have lots of savings (100K liquid)<p>I have cerebral palsy...walk with a limp and use a cane. Moving would suck as I have cerebral palsy and makes life a b<i></i><i></i><p>I&#x27;m a powerlifter and have a gym&#x2F;coach in CA. I really want to stay serious about this and keep lifting.<p>Option 1: Move to Minneapolis<p>Pro: It&#x27;s a job in my field<p>Pro: I&#x27;ve previously lived there and so the winters are something I can tolerate<p>Con: Relocation is possible, but my disability makes it a challenge<p>Option 2: Stay in CA<p>Pro: Keep looking for a new job<p>Pro: Get to keep my powerlifting coach&#x2F;gym<p>Con: Even though I&#x27;ll have unemployment, I&#x27;ll be without a job. And there is no guarantee I&#x27;ll find a job here<p>Option 3: Other<p>grad school, become a freelancer, etc
======
nieksand
Where in CA are you? I'd be surprised if you have difficulty finding a new
position in any of the major metros.

~~~
tonym9428
It's been easy finding a new job. I got three offers in four weeks. The
problem is that ALL of them were outside of California

I'm in the SF East Bay

~~~
howard941
That's a bad thing? In
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19122034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19122034)
you said you hated life in CA.

~~~
tonym9428
I do hate CA. But given my disability, it's a lot easier to stick around than
move around from state to state

~~~
scarface74
What does having CP have to do with moving - I have CP also (mostly my left
hand,a very slight limp)?

I couldn't deal with the cold weather though. It makes my CP worse.

Get on a plane and pay movers.

